# What Lathes Are Available From Pm?



## Deleted member 41770 (May 4, 2016)

I'm looking for a lathe, something like a 10x30.  I see other sizes of PM lathes listed, but some of them I cant see on their website.  Also, I ran across a second PM website.  I am assuming it is an older one, but I'm not sure.

So my question is what does Precision Mathews actually sell as of today?  Are the listing's on the website and specs up to date? What about photos, do they look like they do on the site?  Are the prices listed accurate?

I would love to be able to afford a 12" lathe, but my budget reality is the 10" is realistic, and an 11" is a stretch. 

I just want to make sure what exactly is available (for order, I understand lead time).


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 4, 2016)

Give them a call, they are  'small enough to serve you.' They can and will answer your questions better than most here can. Their reputation here is that they are  best there is.


----------



## wrmiller (May 4, 2016)

What Tom said...  

Seriously, the best thing to do is call them. Matt is working on a new website, and I've seen some of it, but I have no idea when it will go online.


----------



## compsurge (May 4, 2016)

http://www.machinetoolonline.com/NewlatheIndex.html

That is the website.

There is a 1228 available,  but other than that Matt is the best to ask.  Also ask for returns and used machines as you might get a great deal.


----------



## brav65 (May 4, 2016)

+4 on calling Matt.  He is a great guy, although very busy.  I would send him an e-mail first as he could send you pictures and quotes on what he has.  Top notch company and top notch guy!


----------



## tmarks11 (May 4, 2016)

mr fixit said:


> Also, I ran across a second PM website.  I am assuming it is an older one, but I'm not sure.


http://precisionmatthews.com  <--- orphan website, 6 years old...[Guess Matt does still own it]
http://www.machinetoolonline.com  <-- Current website, although not always up to date!

Matt does a better job importing and selling machinery than in maintaining a website.  Call him rather than email is my advice.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 6, 2016)

Hey guys, yes our current web sites suck, no question about that, but over the next few months, will be completely new. Have been working on that for years now, but have some people hot on the job, they do a lot of other big name tool companies, and seem to be great.
 But I do own both of those sites above, both our domains and both will be updated soon here. (Hope by the end of June for Precisionmatthews.com  

 But the pricing on the machinetoolonline.com site is all current for the PM Models from 10" to 14", so nothing to worry about there.     And yes we have a 12x28 too thats coming back in to stock soon, details will all be on the sites when done, or you can email me. I have about 400 machines in stock right now with about 20 different models in quite a few variations, sure would be nice if they were all on the web site ha ha.     But that is coming soon enough. 
 Right now in the smaller machines, I have the 1022V, 1030V, 1127VFLB, 1127VF-T, all in stock, also in a little larger one, I have the PM-1236,  in stock. PM-1228 coming in about a month or so. 
   I won't be available much over the next few days by phone, we are setting up another warehouse, but whoever answers can help you out, or email might be better too, that way I can answer.


----------



## Rich V (May 6, 2016)

Great news Matt. I have no doubt that you will increase sales significantly once you have a web site that shows all of your wares. Most of us are visual creatures who, once we SEE the shiny trinket, must reach out and have it! 



qualitymachinetools said:


> Hey guys, yes our current web sites suck, no question about that, but over the next few months, will be completely new. Have been working on that for years now, but have some people hot on the job, they do a lot of other big name tool companies, and seem to be great.
> But I do own both of those sites above, both our domains and both will be updated soon here. (Hope by the end of June for Precisionmatthews.com


----------



## wrmiller (May 6, 2016)

11-27VF-T? Sounds like a variable speed and from Taiwan. Nice.


----------



## john.oliver35 (May 7, 2016)

It will be interesting to see the specs on the 11-27VF-T.  The 12-28 weighs less than the 11-27, so I am _*speculating*_ that it is a lighter-duty machine.  A Taiwan-made 11-27 may make a pretty smooth cutting machine for hobbyist use.


----------



## compsurge (May 7, 2016)

Is it actually verified it is a Taiwan machine? Perhaps it is a taper attachment!


----------



## wrmiller (May 7, 2016)

No, just speculation on my part, as Matt will put the 'T' after a model name to indicate Taiwan made. Still, just a guess.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 8, 2016)

Hey guys,
 Yes Bill is right, the 1127VF T is from Taiwan. It is actually the same machine as the PM-1127VF, (1" Bore though) but made in Taiwan instead. One picture is included, This machine hasn't made it to the photo booth yet.     I am trying for the 1-1/2" Bore model, but we will see.  No taper attachment available for these smaller lathes though. 
 The 1228 is about the same weight as the 1127 too, or at least close to it. I will have a lot more info on these models online in the next few months.


----------



## wrmiller (May 8, 2016)

Nice little lathe. The new web site is going to have some serious eye candy.


----------



## BobDBob (May 9, 2016)

I am ready to upgrade from my 7 x 14 mini lathe to an 1127 or 1228.  A Taiwan 1127 with a 1.5" bore would be perfect for my needs.


----------



## lpeedin (May 9, 2016)

BobDBob, as the proud owner of a 1127Vf-LB for approx 1.5 years now, I can tell you that I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again.  The machine has done everything I asked it to do.  I have a feeling the Taiwan model would be a great machine, especially with the reputation the Taiwan made machines have.


----------

